# Maruti Suzuki launches the all-new Swift



## Tenida (Aug 18, 2011)

*Photos of new swift*
*i.imgur.com/ZQKA0.jpg *i.imgur.com/tuKG5.jpg *i.imgur.com/ikuSI.jpg *i.imgur.com/En8gM.jpg *i.imgur.com/k4nWx.jpg*i.imgur.com/iqhBb.jpg




> New Delhi: India’s largest carmaker Maruti Suzuki has launched its much awaited car, the all-new Swift in New Delhi today.
> 
> Introductory prices for the new Swift are:
> 
> ...



Source-*Yahoo*


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 18, 2011)

I still don't like the design of the headlights and the tail lights.


----------



## baccilus (Aug 18, 2011)

This must be the foreign model because stearing is on the left side. BTW, does anyone know how much did the older Petrol ZXi model cost?


----------



## mayanksharma (Aug 18, 2011)

^^ In fact, those headlights and tail lights are the two things, which makes it look distinct and attractive from the old model! Apart from that, the wheels, the facelift and the interiors look nice! I'd wish, they gave more punch to Diesel just like petrol!
thnx for pics btw!


----------



## Tenida (Aug 18, 2011)

^^You're welcome bro. 

New swift looks better and smarter than earlier model IMO.


----------

